# Schwinn starlet



## Bajaway (Jul 21, 2017)

Looking for a starlet in pink thanks


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 22, 2017)

Unfortunately, this one's in Michigan....

https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/d/schwinn-starlet-bf-goodrich/6204163674.html


----------



## detroitbike (Jul 22, 2017)

I have a nice one at my shop.
   it's also in Michigan....


----------



## Rollo (Jul 23, 2017)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-starlet.114679/


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 23, 2017)

Rollo said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-starlet.114679/



Thanks for the heads up @Rollo


----------



## Bajaway (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks everyone I appreciate it


----------



## detroitbike (Jul 23, 2017)

Here's the one I have at my shop.
  I have the pink Headlight cover.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 28, 2017)

There is a clean pink starlet on craigslist san fernando valley. $325 obo.


----------



## Kurt Hughes (Aug 24, 2017)

Bajaway said:


> Looking for a starlet in pink thanks





Bajaway said:


> Looking for a starlet in pink thanks



I have a 57 Starlet. All original including the tires although they are dry rotted they hold air. Someone put a light and tail light with one of those backwheel generator things on it. The factory headlight and horn work but I noticed someone has a small piece of metal wedged in between one of the batteries and the bike to make it work as the original contact points were apparently rusted out. I'm in Minnesota so I don't know what your options are but this is what I got.


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 28, 2017)

What's the price on this one?


----------



## Kurt Hughes (Aug 29, 2017)

Bajaway said:


> What's the price on this one?



$400 or best offer


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 29, 2017)

Are you willing to ship to California 91791


----------



## Kurt Hughes (Aug 29, 2017)

Bajaway said:


> Are you willing to ship to California 91791



I would but I have no idea how to ship a bike or how much it will cost so I guess I'll have to research that.


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 29, 2017)

It's $65 through bike flights you can get a. Ok for free from your last cal Walmart or bike shop


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 29, 2017)

What's the story on the bike how long have you had it and how did you get it?


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 30, 2017)

Box from your local Walmart or bike shop they throw them away


----------



## Bajaway (Sep 6, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Bajaway (Sep 11, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Bajaway (Nov 6, 2017)

Bump


----------



## PackRatBikes (Nov 7, 2017)

Im in Chicago willing to help ship to Cali if i can get the bike down to me.. I'll pack and ship for $130


----------



## Bajaway (Nov 15, 2017)

Bump


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 15, 2017)

now he is at 275


----------



## Bajaway (Nov 15, 2017)

I was hoping for one with a tank and a light thanks though I appreciate it


----------



## Bajaway (Nov 27, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Bajaway (Nov 27, 2017)

I appreciate it I will hit up Kurt and see if I can get him to get me dialed in thanks I appreciate it


----------



## Bajaway (Dec 18, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Bajaway (Dec 30, 2017)

Bump


----------

